# Baileigh and Elite Metal Tools Customer Service



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry, Matt. That treatment boils my blood too. Hope you can get it resolved quickly and to your satisfaction.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this. I also think the 2 months is a little long for the Credit Card Company to resolve this.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd take their offer, get the part at 1/2 price, and get on with life. Next time be there for delivery, you take possession you take ownership. Ever since I was a youngin at work, we inspected the machine we got on delivery. That's where the delivery company get off from responsibility, if it's signed for without claim of damages.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Al, I understand, but I was under the impression that "Subject to inspection" did not waive the claim of damage, that it meant what you'd think it actually does mean, in any other situation in life. This was my first time dealing with an issue like this with a shipper and I was not aware of the unethical nature of what this apparently means in their world.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I disagree with Al. Matt bought the machine in good faith. He is in NO WAY responsible for the damage incurred. It's only because he bought it from a place that ships rather than in person, the company thinks they can ignore it and pass it on to someone else. They think it is less likely a customer will return it at their own expense and will just eat the cost themselves. I never buy any item on line that can possibly be subject to damage in shipping; I just don't want the hassle of having to return it. I'll bet the packaging of the tool is the same as when it left the factory in China and had been sitting on the Baileigh warehouse floor before being shipped to you. I'm sorry for your situation, but if it was me, I would fight them tooth and nail until they settle. We work hard for our money and don't want others to get rich at our expense. I would go as far as hiring a lawyer.

Check EMT with the better business bureau and register a complaint.

I'm guessing you paid $2695 for this machine + free shipping. When a company advertises "free shipping", you can bet they are going to use the cheapest shipper they can find. I don't know if the damage to the crate occurred at Baileigh, EMT or the shipper, so it looks like they are trying to pass it off to someone else relieving themselves of responsibility. Sorry , but this riles me as much as it does you.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

What a nightmare! Hope you get this resolved, I know that your post will influence a lot of purchases in the future so at least you have the satisfaction of knowing you've helped the rest of us avoid this fiasco.
Maybe you could post the problem to some of the social media websites also. I tend to avoid them but there are a lot of people who use them to research products before purchase.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I had a similar situation when I purchased my Delta Unisaw. When I contacted Delta, they acted like I was another moron customer that they have to talk to (blowing me off in the process). You would think a company would at least be nice to you when you just purchased the nicest table saw they make.

No more new Delta/Porter Cable purchases in my shop!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

"Baileigh apparently, *according to Kurt* at least, is unwilling to do anything about this"

Have you yourself tried to contact Baileigh?

Shane is a Baileigh Representative 
and also a Lumberjock. 
He hasn't been around for a while but maybe you could contact him for help
If you have any questions for me, shoot me a PM or give me a call. 920-482-3220


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

@jbay, I'm going to give Baileigh a call tomorrow and see if they can do anything, but if I'm being honest I'm not optimistic. Worth a shot, though.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

I wounder if this fall under the warranty, since its a brand new jointer Also was the part loose in the container or was it still packed in the Styrofoam. I bought my floor standing mortiser directly from Baileigh which was shipped via Fed EX and had no problems. I am sure Baileigh will take care of you when you call the next day, let us know what happens Good luck and It sucks when you look forward towards something and this is what happens.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

One question. Did the shipper initial your "Subject to inspection" note. If not, your note is not a valid change to the shipping contract, because your change has not been agreed to by the other party. I assume the contract like most shipping contracts states "upon delivery" with regards to damage claims.

I know how you feel, but that's how it works. Good luck!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Man that's a rough story. I was thinking of getting the bailiegh floor standing mortiser and definitely this is giving me second thoughts. At least I know a company not to deal with if I do get one.

Thanks for the heads up. I have that 10% coupon as well…


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

I have purchased several items from Grizzly and i swear they said to write "subject to inspection" on the receipt. 
(Note: Grizzly has been great to deal with regarding freight damage)

Looking at the pictures of your boxes i would have definitely noted damage, but that's water over the dam.

I looked at several sites and the best i could find is that "subject to inspection may or may not be honored by the freight company, company dependent. Several places recommended that the damaged containers be kept.

From this site: 
http://www.smartsurplus.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Ariel-NEW-SHIPPING-CHECKLIST-small-print.pdf

NOTE: NEVER WRITE: "SUBJECT TO INSPECTION", "NO VISIBLE DAMAGE", or "DAMAGE TO CRATE/PACKAGING", "POSSIBLE DAMAGE" ON THE P.O.D. The freight company will not accept a damage claim, if any of these phrases are written on the P.O.D. form. If you see that any part of the shipment is damaged, please simply write "DAMAGED," then give more detailed information. For example: "DAMAGED - HOLE IN CARDBOARD BOX, CAN HEAR BROKEN GLASS RATTLING."

From: 
http://my.yrc.com/national/help/tools_claims3.html
They imply that under certain circumstances they would accept responsibility. ( i haven't been able to find the pages 11-14,referenced on this site… they may provide the definitive answer as to responsibility)

"…Concealed Loss or Damage

Concealed loss or damage means that the loss or damage was not noticeable at delivery. The National Motor Freight Classification lists consignee and carrier obligations related to determining liability (see pp. 11-14).

Reporting Concealed Loss or Damage

If you discover concealed loss or damage after you have given YRC Freight a clear delivery receipt, you must:

Notify YRC Freight immediately in writing. You can notify us by telephone, but the telephone call must be followed up by written notification.
Keep the shipment (containers and contents) in the same condition that they were in when the damage was discovered.

YRC Inspection

YRC must inspect the shipment within five working days and give you a copy of the Inspection Report (ISC-219) for claim support.

Include a copy of the Inspection Report when you file your claim…."

[omitted info here for brevity]

Burden of Proof

In a concealed damage claim, you have the burden of proof. You must prove that YRC Freight caused the damage, not other parties who handled the goods…."

Good luck


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Pixxture, yeah, so what it says to NEVER WRITE is exactly what they wrote, but as this was my first time dealing with something like this and because they took pictures, sent to the dispatcher, and I even spoke to the dispatch center on the phone, I figured that was a strong showing of the fact that they'll take care of me if inspection "failed" when I did inspect the items inside the crate. Again, very unethical.

BigAl, yes, it says subject to inspection on the carrier receipt as well as mine.


----------



## Baileigh (Feb 11, 2013)

> "Baileigh apparently, *according to Kurt* at least, is unwilling to do anything about this"
> 
> Have you yourself tried to contact Baileigh?
> 
> ...


I'm here guys, just saw this for the first time. I'm on it

Shane


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Shane. For transparency, I reached out to Shane through private message to see if he can help.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is another person on the forum that is having problems with Baileigh Industrial and there jointer as well??

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/291441


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I also recently made a purchase thru Elite Metal Tools - Minimax 12" Combined Jointer and Planer FS30CX with Xylent cutter and a Domino XL DF700. They were eager for the order, but once they got it, getting them to follow-up was like pulling teeth. I was promised tracking info and had to repeatedly request it so I could plan to receive the Minimax. Thankfully there were no issues with either machine. SCM does an amazing job of crating to prevent damage during shipping.

It's obvious EMT has very little control over the product as it seems they may be just a telephone operation, taking orders to be drop shipped by the manufacturer and/or distributor.

Sorry you're having so much trouble with your order and new machine. It seems that the idea of treating a customer well that is spending their hard earned money with you and should be appreciated, has been lost. By the way, I also looked at the same Baileigh jointer, but then decided I wanted to fill my need for a planer as well and went with a combo.

Hope this all works out for you sooner rather than later so you can enjoy having it in your shop.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation, but it is a sobering education to all who read…

You get one and only one opportunity to dispute shipping damage, and that's to refuse to accept the shipment. No signature on the BOL, and a photo of the damage. Then it's back onto the carrier where it belongs.

This is hard to do when there's a driver who seems very nice and helpful and who may not be at all responsible for the damage. It's not personal… it's business. Tell him to load it up and take it back. Expect machines from China to come in flimsy crates that are prone to breaking and be prepared to reject the shipment. You have 100% power with your pen, but once you sign, you have very little power.

Better to limit your business to larger companies who can afford to absorb this type of loss. I seriously think Grizzly would have done right by you.

Handling it through you CC company is the right way to go. I bought a camera for my wife and got a "gray market" camera with no warantee via. the mfg. I never knew it, but the CC company can actually go into the vendors bank account and take the money back, leaving you with both the money and the product. Just wait and see how good the customer service gets about arranging no charge free return shipping once that happens.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

> I also recently made a purchase thru Elite Metal Tools - Minimax 12" Combined Jointer and Planer FS30CX with Xylent cutter and a Domino XL DF700. They were eager for the order, but once they got it, getting them to follow-up was like pulling teeth. I was promised tracking info and had to repeatedly request it so I could plan to receive the Minimax. Thankfully there were no issues with either machine. SCM does an amazing job of crating to prevent damage during shipping.


This is EXACTLY what happened with me as well. It was almost comical how I couldn't get a tracking number, to the tune of being told I'd get it on a friday (after multiple calls) and then on Monday, when it didn't arrive, was told that they went on a company retreat Friday and nobody was in the office. I kid you not, this is the type of stuff I'm dealing with. you can't make this stuff up. (the whole writeup of exactly what happened is in a 7 page document I sent to my CC company, i spared you guys all the details of my communication with EMT but it sounds like its a very similar story that others have experienced).

EDIT: I had made this comment two days ago but somehow it did not post so I wanted to close the loop as it was still saved in my text input here.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

UPDATE: See my update in the original post for the resolution here. Could not be more happy with Baileigh.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update and good to hear Baileigh was so supportive. I'll definitely consider their products or my next major purchase.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Right on!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Outstanding! This is why I'm so pleased when I see folks working for these manufacturers actively engaging in the consumer community. There are plenty of places I like to do business, but for me, the real test comes when there's a problem. I'm always much more loyal to a company that has resolved an issue for me well than I am even to a company with whom I've never had a problem.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Matt, the irony for me is, I actually chose to purchase from EMT based on another LJs experience with them. In his review of the same machine I believe you purchased, he said EMT was very attentive throughout the transaction. That was when I was leaning towards the Baileigh jointer. When I chose to go with the Minimax combo machine, I saw they sold it as well and felt confident in my choice to purchase thru them.

Glad everything is finally working out and that Baileigh was responsive and making things right. Enjoy your new jointer!


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I've updated the post a third time to reflect the latest happenings.


----------



## skippysg (Sep 17, 2014)

Go for a Powermatic. You will not be sorry with that choice.


----------



## Skyvet (Jan 13, 2012)

> I also recently made a purchase thru Elite Metal Tools - Minimax 12" Combined Jointer and Planer FS30CX with Xylent cutter and a Domino XL DF700. They were eager for the order, but once they got it, getting them to follow-up was like pulling teeth. I was promised tracking info and had to repeatedly request it so I could plan to receive the Minimax. Thankfully there were no issues with either machine. SCM does an amazing job of crating to prevent damage during shipping.
> 
> This is EXACTLY what happened with me as well. It was almost comical how I couldn t get a tracking number, to the tune of being told I d get it on a friday (after multiple calls) and then on Monday, when it didn t arrive, was told that they went on a company retreat Friday and nobody was in the office. I kid you not, this is the type of stuff I m dealing with. you can t make this stuff up. (the whole writeup of exactly what happened is in a 7 page document I sent to my CC company, i spared you guys all the details of my communication with EMT but it sounds like its a very similar story that others have experienced).
> 
> ...


Unbelievable but these experiences exactly mirror what I have been going thru with Elite and SCM over a MM24. There was no exterior damage on the outside of the crate. However, when I opened the crate some of the items had been just tossed into the box and had damaged some of the components such as breaking the power switch, etc. There were also a multitude of scratches and dents that made it look more like a used machine than a new one. And at a total cost of $6700 with tax not what one would expect.

These two companies have spent more time finger pointing at each other rather than showing any interest in solving the issues. And KURT at Elite was MIA with the same explanation about the entire company being gone at some retreat. He then told me JASON would handle everything. Except that JASON was then also MIA for yet another week claiming he had taken time off. Does anyone actually work at this company? And 100% of the time emails are only responded too on Friday evening which then delays you another week from getting any progress.

Even giving in on the cosmetic damages and just accepting that it most likely wouldn't hurt the performance of the equipment I have had a heck of a time getting them to ship out the replacement parts. First I was told everything was in stock and would ship. I sent photos to both Elite and SCM. I supplied them with the part numbers and the pages from the manual where the parts were located. After a delay of two more weeks, I was informed that only the switch was in stock and the other items were B/O until late Sept. Another week went and I finally asked when the switch was going to arrive. And of course JASON waited until Friday evening to ask me if I wanted to wait for all the parts to come in (a damaged knob and a missing holddown for the table) or did I want them to ship it sooner. ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? So Sam at SCM said that Elite should offer to ship it overnight, which I asked them to do. And, of course that was a delay of another week. JASON then claimed he expedited the part but did not provide me with a tracking number despite multiple requests. Apparently expedited means they will ship it this lifetime because it was sent Ground UPS and took a week to get here, arriving today (Friday Aug 9th). Lo and Behold, even though I sent them the part number and MULTIPLE pictures, they sent the completely wrong switch. It wasn't even close. And now it is Friday (AGAIN) and they are closed. I ordered this saw on May 30th thru KURT at Elite. Fortunately I had not run out of time to dispute this on my CC and so today I did file a dispute.

My issue is that I felt I gave them so many outs to resolve this issue. I was willing to accept all the dings and dents, etc just so I could get the saw up and running and put to work. I would not have even left a bad review. I just wanted the major damages repaired so I could move forward. Yet at every turn I felt I was treated badly by both companies, more so by Elite. SCM just kept pointing their finger at Elite and claimed it was their problem and Elite kept saying that it was an issue with SCM

By comparison, I had ordered some JET equipment from Amazon. There was a part missing. Amazon was willing to take it back, but as it was on sale when I bought it, I would only get a refund not a replacement. However JET stepped right up to the plate and replaced the part no questions asked within 3 days time.

My whole point is that the customer service from ELITE and SCM is what ruined the entire buying process for me and turned me from a prospective purchaser for more equipment to running as fast and as far from these two companies as I can get. I never even got a chance to test out the MM24 after all that. What a waste for all involved.

Jack Sheahan


----------



## Safedad (Jan 17, 2018)

So I am looking to buy an 8" jointer. There have been several posts regarding shipping problems with large equipment. What is the best shipping arrangement to be done up front, if there are options? Also what should I spec since it is coming to my driveway, should I rent a pallet jack??


----------



## Skyvet (Jan 13, 2012)

I have ordered quite a few pieces of large equipment over the years and have pretty much learned to go with reviews and complaints when trying to decide who to purchase from. Of all the various companies and issues that I have encountered, by far and away the absolute worse was EMT (KURT) and SCM. Trust me, if you have an issue you will not get a positive outcome when dealing with Elite Metal Tools. Regarding the pallet Jack, I bought a 2 1/2 T PJ from HF on sale for $159 that has held up very well over the years. I see it is currently $299 but they can often be found on sale for around $199. Regarding delivery, while they are not required to deliver any further than the edge of your driveway, virtually 100% of the drivers are willing to take it up to the shop door.


----------



## Mathoosala (Aug 19, 2021)

I know this was a while ago but Im confused on whether you kept the machine or ended up getting a refund. I have come across a used IJ-883p-HH and I'm wondering what happened with yours. Did you end up keeping it? If so, how do you like it? If not what did you end up getting and how do you like that machine?


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

> I know this was a while ago but Im confused on whether you kept the machine or ended up getting a refund. I have come across a used IJ-883p-HH and I m wondering what happened with yours. Did you end up keeping it? If so, how do you like it? If not what did you end up getting and how do you like that machine?
> 
> - Mathoosala


I ended up getting a refund and purchased a Grizzly G0495X which i'm very happy with (though the digital readout is useless for me and i don't even replace the battery on it, it's just there doing nothing). I don't adjust my bed so it has no purpose.

If you see a used IJ-883p-HH for a good price and can inspect and run the machine, i think you'll do fine. my review was for my shipping experience.


----------

